# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Insertando Símbolos Especiales en Formatos Personalizados

## ExcelTip

Para insertar un símbolo en un nuevo formato numérico en Excel 97 y Excel 2000:

Ejemplo: Crear y guardar un formato numérico con el símbolo  (euro).
1.Presione 

      O

  Seleccione una celda y escriba la siguiente fórmula:
      =CARACTER(128)
2.Presione 
3.En la barra Formula, seleccione el símbolo , y presione 
4.Seleccione otra celda, y presione 
5.Seleccione la pestaña Número, y escoja Personalizada.
6.En el campo Tipo, presione 
7.Continúe escribiendo el código de formato #.##0.
8.	Haga clic en Aceptar. El resultado es el siguiente formato personalizado  #.##0 que puede ser aplicado a cualquier otra(s) celda(s) o rango(s).

Para agregar un símbolo en un nuevo formato personalizado en Excel 2002 y Excel 2003:

1.En el menú Insertar, seleccione Símbolo.
2.Seleccione el símbolo Euro y luego haga clic en Insertar.
3.Continúe con el paso 4 del procedimiento previo.

----------

